# Any way to keep them more quiet?



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have 2 doelings that just do not stop yelling, How can I keep them more quiet? I do not give them attention when they yell, but they do it a lot, any ideas?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Umm, I have no help for you.

One of my Alpines is a Nubian in disguise......she's really loud. She's quiet when I'm out there, but otherwise she's always got something to say & must yell it from the roof tops 

I've gotten used to it, they are all quiet when I tote in wheel barrows full of cut browse, but otherwise my most maker is just loud. 

My normally quiet girl has been horribly noisy this week, but she's in season & is yelling at the boys......who of course are yelling back to her.... so it's nothing but noise right now...


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you free feed hay? Mine only yell when they need to be milked, when they want attention, or when they are hungry.  Therefore, I free feed hay in an attempt to keep them from screaming 24/7... Otherwise if they want attention or need milked, they just scream when they see me.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Arethey in heat?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Reed77 said:


> I have 2 doelings that just do not stop yelling, How can I keep them more quiet? I do not give them attention when they yell, but they do it a lot, any ideas?


Are they Nubians?


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL - Mine scream all day and night - at least, certain ones, unless they are free range in the herd - put them up, even with free choice hay, unless they are running free with the whole herd - the Nubians scream - ha ha.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine only scream if they are hungery, see me and can't get to me, or scared by something. I had a neighbor come over to see if I was okay one day. When I was like "Yeah why do you ask?" He says I heard you screaming... took me a few minutes to figure out he heard our wether nubain/boer cross Johnny Goat. He screams like a women. Funniest thing ever!!


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Even quiet goats scream on occasion. The bigger the ear, the louder and more often the screaming.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get Saanens.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Mine start yelling an hour before feedtime-but not if we aren't home from work. As soon as we drive in it starts until we feed them. Hopefully yours will figure out the routine and act similarly.
HF


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

My neighbors frequently forget that I have LaManchas here, they are so quiet. That said, in March, after kidding, the first week can be noisy.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've only had noise trouble from Nubians. I've never had any trouble with Swiss Alpine or Toggenburg and now that we have some Boers, I've found that they are also quiet. Nubians or anything with Nubians mixed in are a nuisance.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Maybe I need some of YOUR boers, lol. My two LOUDEST goats are boers! One is an 88% (crossed with LaMancha back there) and the other is a purebred. MY GOODNESS can they holler! The 88%'ers dam and sister are quiet as can be... 

But, they only holler when I'm 'starving them to death', lol. If it's near feeding time, goats are almost always CERTAIN they're dying of starvation. No matter how much 'padding' they might have on them, lol.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Get Saanens.


i second this!

got a little nub cross whether for the buck's pal. oi, i'm kinda sorry now. he's loud and its a noise that rattles around in your head instead of just wisping by like the saanens or the boer cross buck. ugh


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Alice In TX/MO
> Get Saanens.


Saanens are quiet as adults, but my doelings are loud, too


----------



## bwanaswan (Apr 19, 2011)

Creamers said:


> Saanens are quiet as adults, but my doelings are loud, too


I'll second that. Our little Cinderella makes quite a racket when she feels like it.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

houndlover said:


> Even quiet goats scream on occasion. The bigger the ear, the louder and more often the screaming.


OMG that is so true, and after 17 years I just relized that. I have had Lamancha, nubians, air plane ear's and the one's with the biggest and longest ears are and have been my loudest:smack


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmm...I'll never say this out loud for fear of jinxing myself, but my goats are very quiet. I have one Purebred Lamancha, one that is 75% Lamancha/25%Toggenburg, and one that is a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I enjoy their hollering! Sometimes we holler at them when they're being quiet just to hear them.


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a question related to this. I am trying to learn incase I ever get the opportunity to have a goat. 

Does any one ever use dog bark collars? Now the ones I use on my dogs are not some big electric shock collar like some people think. If the dog barks once the collar makes a high pitched beep (I can't hear it), if they bark a second time it gives them a little buzz, if they bark a third time it really buzzes them.

My dogs only wear them when outside so we put them on when they are going out. They are really smart and if one is barking in the house and won't stop all I have to do is go get the collar and let them see it and they jump on the couch and stop barking. I even have one that I have not replaced the battery and it "works" as well as the others. I think goats are at least as smart as dogs so it may work.

Any thoughts?

Ruralnurse


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Ruralnurse: Goats tend to run away from anything that startles or hurts them. That's why the electric fence works. But I would worry about panicking them into hurting themselves if they are wearing the collar around their necks and can't get away from the buzz/shock. Good thought but I'm not sure it would work like you want it too.

Kitty


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Are these doelings freshly weaned?


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I have two of the loudest Saanens ever produced then. Boy those girls can bellow! My Toggenberg never makes any noise. The other, a mixed breed only sounds off when she is hungry or when the Saanen is chasing her. My older Saanen even makes noise when she eats, kind of an um-um-um sound I can hardly wait until they go in to season.....I may have to run away

Sherry in GA


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Kitty - I guess if I get any goats I'll keep the collars on the dogs!
Ruralnurse


----------

